# Suche Titan Quest ähnliches Spiel!



## Jedi-Joker (23. April 2012)

*Suche Titan Quest ähnliches Spiel!*

Hi,

ich such grade ein Spiel, dass ungefähr so ist wie Titan Quest. Folgende Kriterien ist hier noch zu erwähnen:

- gut und günstig
- Kein Diablo-Teil nennen ( geht mir aufm Sack ) !!!
- Unverbrauchtes Szenario wie bei Titan Quest
- Mehrspieler-Teil soll auch fesseln


Grüße


TemplateR


----------



## grorg (23. April 2012)

Path of Exile (ist aber noch Closed Beta, Keys gibs aber mit klein wenig Glück ohne Probleme).
Ansonsten Sacred1+2.

Andere qualitativ ansprechende Hack 'n Slay-Spiele wüsste ich keine, leider.


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2012)

Wegen Mehrspieler hab ich leider keine Ahnung, aber Torchlight ist ein sehr unterhaltsames HackNSlay ähnlich wie Diablo, allerdings deutlich "comichafter", und ganz nebenbei auch auf der neuen PCGames mit dabei (müsste Mittwoch im Handel sein) - kannst ja u.a. auch Screenshots bei google mal anschauen: torchlight - Google-Suche


----------



## LordDelany (24. April 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wegen Mehrspieler hab ich leider keine Ahnung, aber Torchlight ist ein sehr unterhaltsames HackNSlay ähnlich wie Diablo, allerdings deutlich "comichafter", und ganz nebenbei auch auf der neuen PCGames mit dabei (müsste Mittwoch im Handel sein) - kannst ja u.a. auch Screenshots bei google mal anschauen: torchlight - Google-Suche


 
Wollte ich auch gerade vorschlagen 

Ich weiß auch nicht genau, wie es gerade um Mythos steht. Habe nur gehört, es sei gescheitert und wieder auf dem Weg zu einem F2P-Comeback. Google das doch mal.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. April 2012)

Torchlight 1 hat keinen MP, nur der zweite Teil.
Sacred 1+2 habe ich schon lange, aber das Settings spricht mir grade net so an iwie.

*Path of Exile:*
Nach dem Trailer und Videos zur urteilen ist "Path of Exile" ein Rip off von Diablo 2......mal schauen, ob es mir vielleicht gefällt.



Kann sein, dass es keine andere "Titan Quest" ähnliche Spiele gibt, die den selben Thematik "Geschichtliche Mythologie" hat ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Torchlight 1 hat keinen MP, nur der zweite Teil.
> Sacred 1+2 habe ich schon lange, aber das Settings spricht mir grade net so an iwie.
> 
> *Path of Exile:*
> ...


Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du das Add-On "Immortal Throne" schon hast ?
Im Übrigen muss ich auch sagen, dass mir "Titan Quest" im Gegensatz zu Diablo und Co. sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Würde mir auch mehr Spiele mit dem Setting wünschen.


----------



## Exar-K (24. April 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> Kann sein, dass es keine andere "Titan Quest" ähnliche Spiele gibt, die den selben Thematik "Geschichtliche Mythologie" hat ?


 Wenn das Setting wichtig ist, dann schau dir mal Numen: Contest of Heroes an.
Numen: Contest of Heroes on Steam
Der Titel hat allerdings keinen Multiplayer-Modus.

Ganz anderes Genre und auch kein Multiplayer, aber griechische Mythologie: NyxQuest
NyxQuest: Kindred Spirits on Steam


----------



## svd (24. April 2012)

Jedi-Joker schrieb:


> ...
> Kann sein, dass es keine andere "Titan Quest" ähnliche Spiele gibt, die den selben Thematik "Geschichtliche Mythologie" hat ?


 

Hast du "Loki" schon probiert? 
Hat Anleihen aus der nordischen, griechischen, ägyptischen und aztekischen Mythologie. 
Nicht ganz so ausgereift wie "Titan Quest" oder "Diablo", aber eins der wenigen Alternativen, wenn dich das Szenario interessiert.


----------



## MisterSmith (24. April 2012)

Wenn dir Echtzeit und Grafik nicht so wichtig sind, könnte The Age of Decadence etwas für dich sein:
Age of Decadence
Mir hat damals die Demo erstaunlich viel Spaß gemacht, das Spiel hatte ich aber schon wieder vergessen. Es wird momentan anscheinend eine Public Beta zum Download angeboten, allerdings gibt es wohl kein Multiplayer Spiel.


----------



## Exar-K (24. April 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Numen: Contest of Heroes on Steam
> Der Titel hat allerdings keinen Multiplayer-Modus.


 Wenn man vom Teufel spricht. Numen ist seit einer halben Stunde der Daily Deal bei Steam für 2,50€.
Angebot läuft bis Mittwoch, 19 Uhr.


----------



## Jedi-Joker (24. April 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus dass du das Add-On "Immortal Throne" schon hast ?
> Im Übrigen muss ich auch sagen, dass mir "Titan Quest" im Gegensatz zu Diablo und Co. sehr viel Spaß gemacht hat. Würde mir auch mehr Spiele mit dem Setting wünschen.



*hust* habe nur PC Games Version ausm letztes Jahr, wo es kein Addon dabei war. Ich hoffe, dass PC Games mal iwan die "Gold Edition" rausbringt mit dem Add-On^^




svd schrieb:


> Hast du "Loki" schon probiert?
> Hat Anleihen aus der nordischen, griechischen, ägyptischen und aztekischen Mythologie.
> Nicht ganz so ausgereift wie "Titan Quest" oder "Diablo", aber eins der wenigen Alternativen, wenn dich das Szenario interessiert.


 
 Loki kenne ich, aber nie gespielt. Müsste darüber nochmal nachrechechieren^^


----------

